
How Heap Works: 10M PostgreSQL Indexes and Counting - matm
http://blog.heapanalytics.com/how-heap-works-part-1-10-million-indexes-and-counting/
======
malisper
Author here. Feel free to ask me about any questions you have about our
indexing strategy.

